# In autumn colors at countryside with Tenere & a7iii video



## mallllias (Nov 27, 2020)

Good evening to all and patience with lock 2.
Here is a video in autumn colors at
Lefki village of Kavala city at Greece with the Tenere xt660z.
Bridges, ravines, plane trees, alleys and deserted houses
at the end of the walk ..
Here is the video with a few photos at the end:


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Nov 29, 2020)

mallllias said:


> Good evening to all and patience with lock 2.
> Here is a video in autumn colors at
> Lefki village of Kavala city at Greece with the Tenere xt660z.
> Bridges, ravines, plane trees, alleys and deserted houses
> ...



Really nice autumn tones and scenery.  I like the way you included some riding sequences with landscape and detailed shots of the leaves and streams.

Video link does not seem to work - needed to go via Youtube?


----------



## mallllias (Nov 29, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> mallllias said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening to all and patience with lock 2.
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------

